# One Lazy Ear at 7 Months



## GSD Snowball (Jan 9, 2013)

Our pup is just about to hit the 7 months old mark here in a little over a week and still has one ear that just does not seem to want to stand up straight all of the time. Both ears do stand perfectly upright maybe 30% of the time but the rest his left just seems to fold inward. This morning it actually folded over on itself like a labs ears but after an hour or so went back to its normal debate between standing and flopping. 

His right ear has been up and straight for over a month now but the left has been doing this up/flop struggle for at least the same amount of time. I have heard that massaging the cartilage in the ear sometimes can help it build the strength to stand but not sure of the validity of this. Also I have heard of taping but does that provide support while the ear builds its own muscle to hold itself up or does that simply hold it up because the dog is unable to on its own?

Similar to another member's post recently that I read, this was a $1500 GSD from a 30-year AKC Breeder of Merit so I do not believe poor genetics are the cause. 

Any advice? Should I look into taping? I'm starting to think the left ear will simply never be completely upright which isn't the end of the world, he'll still be a member of our family just the same! 

Lazy Ear: 
Upright (We call this the Yoda):


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

This ear looks like it it will stand, there is no set date for each dog.

My females ears were up and never went down at 12 weeks, while my male's ears were both floppy until 14 weeks, then one stood, the other stayed floppy (like your boys) until closer to 8 months old.

You can tape, or even just use the nasal strips to support, it won't hurt, but you also could do nothing and the ear may still stand. 

If it were me, I would wait another few weeks, and see if that ear will stand now that teething is done (right?), then proceed to taping.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I have a 14 month old female that was suppose to be show quality that I paid a small fortune for and her ears never stood. I been to all sorts of vets and read everything there was to read on the Internet. We tried taping, ear forms, nothing worked. Finally went to a vet 140 miles from me who told me whether or not ears stand or not ( soft ears) is all in genetics and nothing in the world I do will make them stand. My breeder has been no help, he promised to return half my money but never did.. You know what, she is still the best dog in the world and I wouldn't give her up for a million bucks. 
You pups ear, looks like it will stand. By some chance if it doesn't just love him/her anyway.


----------



## AndrewG9552 (Jul 31, 2012)

Dont tape the ear in my experince the ear will looks like its almost standing, they cant just pop up at once, my gsds ears i think were both up and down twice by 6 months. Massaging does help and i used alot of knuckle bones as well which helps to strengthen the muscles, but other than that i let it be, and i was just as worried as you are.

If you do decide to tape the ears do it professional so its not a temporary solution it needs alot of time. The bottom of your pups ear looks like its strong, the rest will catch up i guess.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boys ears were completely up around 6 months. That ear has lift, I bet it stands. I would leave it. There are some you know need help.


----------

